# HP Multimedia Keyboard driver?



## ssgoten (Feb 3, 2002)

I bought an HP USB 1.1 hub/multimedia keyboard about a year ago from pcimicro.com, who had the driver on their servers, but since they stopped selling the product, they no longer have support for it. It uses the Netropa multimedia keyboard program, but Netropa no longer supports HP. The program for it has 14 programmable buttons (plus media-related controls), and a volume knob.

Part Number: 5184-6947
Model Number: 6511-SU

I've google searched the model number and I got what seemed to be the right thing, but the installation never worked. The model number matches up to an Acer keyboard that Netropa supports, but it doesn't work with this keyboard. I believe the drivers will work on any OS, but if not, I need drivers for XP and 2000.

Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2005)

I think i found your driver. Please navigate to www.driverguide.com ( you need to register :S ) then click on " input devices ( mouse and etc ) " scroll down and click on hewlet packard (HP) and 17 should work. It says it is for xp also.


:luxhello: :beerchug: :luxhello: 

regards


----------

